# Clearance Sale



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sold :lol:


----------



## brnmurray (Aug 5, 2010)

I will take some of them in the clearance sale please.
Brian.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

The powder room will be after you :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Buy one get one free :?: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

BrianR said:


> The powder room will be after you :lol:


Are they willing to be auctioned? :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > The powder room will be after you :lol:
> ...


auctioned........is that a new possition jim?


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

I think the one on the top left is faulty, she seems to be missing a hand


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## mik3 (Jan 15, 2012)




----------

